# Turning Hrawk Slingshot Pisto Into Long Rang Target, OR Hunting ,Rifle Useing Slideing Forks.



## joe pepper (Jan 4, 2012)

HI Joe Pepper, newbie ,to slingshots and the slingshot forum, I came across Hrawk masterpiece,on the slingshot gun,and i came up with the idea of turning this already great design into a long range target or hunting rifle by adding sliding forks.This would enable you to lengthen the slingshot and turn it from a gun into a deadly rifle , i went into	creative mode and i was up all night trying to think of a design that encapsulates that fantastic trigger release of Hrawks ,my idea was to have a sliding fork ,so you could place the pouch with the ball in the trigger release first ,then with the aide of a rope or one of them hand crank systems, the crossbow men used ,in the middle ages, you would be able to lengthen the rifle and multiply the band set,which would make it a awesome long range and very accurate target or hunting sling rifle Ive made some drawings of my idea,by the way I'm no drawer , let me no what you think, my plan his to make a channel screwed onto the base of the first peace of hardwood bottom, then place a peace of hardwood in this channel with a screw ring, screwed into one end ,then tie a rope to the end of the ring, this rope will be used to prime the slingshot be-four release ,at the fork end underneath will be a roller for the rope to pull over ,fit the sliding forks onto the the peace of hard wood with screws.Ive left a head on the T shaped fork part,this is to fit some sort of spring loaded dowel ,that will catch on something at the end of the rifle to keep it cocked and ready to shoot ,when you pull the rope to cock the rifle there will be a clip for the rope handle to sit in, hope you get what i mean when you study my drawings, i am putting my idea,out there for the real experts like Hrawk, and others to throw it about with one another ,maybe one of you guys or girls with more experience than me,IVE NOT EVEN GOT A SAW YET,can make this thing come to life, thanking you for your expertise, JOE PEPPER.
View attachment 15233


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hey JP. You put alot of effort and thought into this one. Yeah Hrawks a bit of a wizz on the design and drawings. He even turns out a pretty nice 'actual' catty too occasionally.
he he he... just havin a dig. Hrawks a top fella for a New Sth whAlien... ha ha ha, did you see what I did there with the Alien... ha ha.... oh dear.....
Sorry Hrawk. Couldn't resist...
Anyway I'm kind of getting where your going with this one but don't understand the drawings all that well. I see youv'e drawn the various parts of your design but can't place them all together... Maybe some headings or definitions for each piece would help me a bit.
Great effort all the same and keep going with the comp aided stuff. Hope to see more of your ideas in the near future.
Cheers mate


----------



## joe pepper (Jan 4, 2012)

OK I'VE DONE THE BEST I CAN TO EXPLAIN MY IDEA ,IT'S UP TO YOU GUY'S + GIRLS TO BRING IT TO LIFE,WHEN I GET SOME TOOLS I WILL BE JOINING YOU ,GOOD LUCK JOE PEPPER.


----------

